# HIGH FALUTIN SHIZ TZU?



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

DH took me car shopping today and I wore my Havanese Pin that I got from a forum member. The car salesman anxious to please no doubt noticed the pin and asked if that was like my little dog. Of course I said yes. He said, "Oh you have a ****shu". Being the person I am, I corrected his pronounciation and politely explained that Rosie was a Havanese and countered the price on the car by $5000 at the same time. Well, the salesman not to be outdone turned to me and said, "then she is a HIGH FALUTIN ****STU AND THE PRICE IS FIRM." I swear this is a true story. I got tickled and started laughing and told him that if I decided to buy the car I would bring her by. He then proceeded to tell me about his bulldogs and how they were trying to find a female to breed and raise puppies. I stumbled a little, grabbed my DH's arm and said I have to leave Now. Scared DH to death. As I got in the car, I turned to the salesman and raised my offer by $2000. When DH put me in the car, he wanted to go straight to the hospital. I told him that I had just stood to long. When I got home me and my High Falutin ShizTZu took a long nap. Most fun I have had in a long time. Can't decide about the car though. A new one costs $50,000 (we are talking Ford here). I remember when you could get a really good ford for $2000. Course my first house only cost $10,000. A used one with 20,000 miles on it cost about half that; but then you wonder why someone traded in a perfectly good car so soon. Guess we will wait for a while.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

LOL, funny story! and a FORD for 50,000! INSANE! our house cost 80,000... and we bought in 2001! Sales men!:frusty:


----------



## Pattie (Jun 25, 2008)

Great story Lucille. Made me chuckle.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

ound:


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

I would say--I have a high falutin havanese! :thumb:

I'm not sure why and I hope no one takes this personal--but I am always a bit insulted when someone calls Quincy a shih tzu. He has a muzzle and is much cuter then a shih tzu in my opinion. Of course--shih tzu's are okay,but I take care of allot of them (they are really popular here and over bred) and I don't see how a person can NOT see a muzzle! ound: It is only jetting out into your face,right? ound:


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

LOL, I feel the SAME way, slightly insulted! ha ha not that shihtzus aren't as cute, just in a different way!!


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

Oh I feel real insulted. There is not one here in my town that cost over $100 and they are a dime a dozen. I take that back, I did see one a couple of years back in full coat walking downtown. But I couldn't get over to the owner before she left. I wanted more info. Oh, the Ford was a Lincoln Sorry about that. I actually don't know wat the price of a brand new ford was because, the salesman said that the ford was the exact same as the Lincoln and I saw the used one and started looking at it before the conversation got into dogs.


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Glad to hear you got a laugh. People always think Misty is a Maltese and Yogi more then one person has ask me where I got the miniature Old English Sheepdog!!!! Yogi has a tail. I think the salesman was trying to establish common ground...seems it did not work. A really good salesperson would have ask, not only if the dogs was yours but "what kind" and then listened until they had all your secrets...maybe its better he didn't.


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

TilliesMom said:


> LOL, funny story! and a FORD for 50,000! INSANE! our house cost 80,000... and we bought in 2001! Sales men!:frusty:


I was just talking with a lady who is downsizing and looking at a house with 2 acres for 70,000 asking price...


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

Julie said:


> I would say--I have a high falutin havanese! :thumb:
> 
> I'm not sure why and I hope no one takes this personal--but I am always a bit insulted when someone calls Quincy a shih tzu. He has a muzzle and is much cuter then a shih tzu in my opinion. Of course--shih tzu's are okay,but I take care of allot of them (they are really popular here and over bred) and I don't see how a person can NOT see a muzzle! ound: It is only jetting out into your face,right? ound:


Hey there, careful, I have a hi-faluting Shih Tzu mix...and he thinks he is the cutest thing going...!!!!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Flynn-- Sir Winston does not look like a typical shih tzu.:kiss:

Typical ones are cute in their own way-just not for "me". Many people love them and that's a good thing. I could of saved TONS of money and bought a shih tzu,but I have a havanese by CHOICE. I just wish people would see the difference or just be quiet about it instead of playing....."guess the breed".


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Flynn Gentry-Taylor said:


> Hey there, careful, I have a hi-faluting Shih Tzu mix...and he thinks he is the cutest thing going...!!!!


And he IS "high"... on those long legs of his!!! We LOVE Sir Winston!!!:whoo:


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

Thanks Kay and Julie...I was joking..he thinks he is royalty...and just the sweetest thing imaginable...I love his long legs too. I just think people see the long hair and think about what they have seen more often, the Shih Tzu of course...so many people I talk to have not seen a real to life Havanese...remember I had not until I met Cicero...and to me he looked like a Lowchen with short legs...and now I think a slightly longer nose...I know when I say anything to a vet about a Havanese they always say they are the nicest dogs...
I know you all love Sir Winston and make us feel very much a part of the group. I don't know any other place that has so much information and such nice people... He and I both appreciate and love this place:kiss::dance:


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

We LOVE YOU AND SIR WINSTON! A love story in the making! :hug::kiss::hug::kiss:


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Flynn Gentry-Taylor said:


> Hey there, careful, I have a hi-faluting Shih Tzu mix...and he thinks he is the cutest thing going...!!!!


And rightfully so! And a sweetheart as well!


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

I always love hear news of your little Sir Winston, you need to post more about him!!!! Some new pictures would be a good start. You know me there are never enough pictures.


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

The Laughing Magpie said:


> I always love hear news of your little Sir Winston, you need to post more about him!!!! Some new pictures would be a good start. You know me there are never enough pictures.


Awww thank you! I get so addicted and just spend way too much time enjoying my HF instead of cleaning house and doing real estate LOL. Sir Winston has reported me to PETA for having him neutered on Monday, he is not a happy camper. Will get some more photos of him, I have one I got on the sofa, on my cell phone and will try to upload that one...shows the little boy knows what comfort is. Julie and Linda, thanks for the kind words. I love being here and Sir Winston will never know how much he benefits from all the updates and information...he does know that he spends a lot of time on the chair beside my computer chair with his head in my lap.:ranger:


----------

